# Nexus 7 4.2 update is a go for the manual method [Now 4.2.1 11/27/12]



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is a link to download the 4.2 update directly from Google. It must be flashed over stock 4.1.2 and I hear it will maintain root (not shocking). Download the update here: http://android.clien...4K.094f6629.zip

Flash this the same as the 4.1.2 update!

Update: Now 4.2.1 is available! Just download it if on stock 4.2 and flash it in recovery. I used Voodoo OTA Root Keeper to restore root and then flashed TWRP with Goo Manager. Download 4.2.1 update from here: http://android.clients.google.com/packages/ota/google_nakasi/659e6288b87d.signed-nakasi-JOP40D-from-JOP40C.659e6288.zip


----------



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

They killed "classic" Tablet UI!









Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G X710s using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

When did the N7 ever have tablet ui?


----------



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> When did the N7 ever have tablet ui?


You used to be able to lower DPI to 160 in build.prop, and it would switch to Tablet UI. That doesn't work anymore.

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G X710s using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Aus_azn said:


> You used to be able to lower DPI to 160 in build.prop, and it would switch to Tablet UI. That doesn't work anymore.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G X710s using RootzWiki


Ahh.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Ahh.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using the RootzWiki app.


Don't feel bad lol I like to be able to read the text on my screen









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't update yet. Stupid leaked 4.2 keyboard is making the update fail. Anyone have the stock keyboard files they can hook me up with?


----------



## SCDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

I like 4.2 so far. Making sure i swipe all the way left to get notifications is going to take some getting used to. I keep swiping in the middle (i guess too far right) and pulling down the quick settings. Also not a big fan of the bounce back effect when pulling down the notification/quick settings.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn it I'm too impatient for this crap! I'm downloading CM10 just to get the keyboard and hope the update takes at that point.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I can't update yet. Stupid leaked 4.2 keyboard is making the update fail. Anyone have the stock keyboard files they can hook me up with?


They released the factory images as well on the Android Developers site


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I don't feel like erasing my N7 and starting over again lol.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I don't feel like erasing my N7 and starting over again lol.


I hear ya! Usually I just transfer stuff to my computer but I know for some people that can take a long while


----------



## av8rdude (Jul 1, 2012)

I flashed the update and kept root. Everything works great except the multiple users feature. When I try to add a user Superuser asks for root permissions and hangs. After closing SU I can add the additional account. But the account sync will eventually hang and it will never bring in the account picture, etc.
Anyone else try setting up multiple users? What is your experience if so?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viper689 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yea I'm just gonna wait for the official updates =)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I flashed the system.img from 4.1.2 and then the update then flashed the supersu.zip and all is fine. The notification bounce back is semi-annoying.


----------



## SCDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> The notification bounce back is semi-annoying.


yes i hate it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

SCDroid said:


> yes i hate it.


I don't get why they would think that's a good idea lol.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Nova beta update allows gestures for 4.2! I have swipe down for notifications and 2 finger down swipe for quick settings!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

getting antsy for the update and thinking I might go ahead and give the manual method a try, but I have a quick question: in the instructions it says to open a command prompt "in the same directory" as the update. does that mean focused on the update .zip itself, or on the directory containing the .zip?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

In the directory that contains the .zip and fastboot files

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## viper689 (Mar 29, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Nova beta update allows gestures for 4.2! I have swipe down for notifications and 2 finger down swipe for quick settings!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using the RootzWiki app.


Isn't that stock on 4.2?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SCDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

viper689 said:


> Isn't that stock on 4.2?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not with nexus 7 ui. Left side notification and right side quick settings

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bos (Aug 6, 2012)

I updated and then ended up reverting back. Some of the new features are a bit annoying and seem like they weren't fully developed or thought through. Plus it breaks many apps including Apex, Voice, screen filter. XDA has a thread listing more. Think I'll wait at least until the apps have been updated, and may just skip 4.2 completely unless there's some exciting new capability that I don't know about yet.

BTW - it moves all of your files to a subdirectory, apparently because of multiuser. TWRP won't find any backups unless you move them back.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

viper689 said:


> I updated and then ended up reverting back. Some of the new features are a bit annoying and seem like they weren't fully developed or thought through. Plus it breaks many apps including Apex, Voice, screen filter. XDA has a thread listing more. Think I'll wait at least until the apps have been updated, and may just skip 4.2 completely unless there's some exciting new capability that I don't know about yet.
> 
> BTW - it moves all of your files to a subdirectory, apparently because of multiuser. TWRP won't find any backups unless you move them back.


Not 100% true. TWRP still sees them all you just have to look. I flashed something AFTER the update and was like WTF then I dug around for a few seconds and found where everything was. Yes they changed the directories but everything still functions fine with TWRP.


----------



## bos (Aug 6, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Not 100% true. TWRP still sees them all you just have to look. I flashed something AFTER the update and was like WTF then I dug around for a few seconds and found where everything was. Yes they changed the directories but everything still functions fine with TWRP.


Restore has no option to change directories (v2.3.1.1) but you're right that Install does, which is nice if you want to flash SU or something after the update. Not sure why Restore doesn't have that option, but I'm loving the TWRP File Manager that lets you move files around so Restore can find them.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Is there any way to update to 4.2 not rooted and keep my data, or do I have to wait for the ota?

Sent from my liquid smooth gs3


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

bos said:


> Restore has no option to change directories (v2.3.1.1) but you're right that Install does, which is nice if you want to flash SU or something after the update. Not sure why Restore doesn't have that option, but I'm loving the TWRP File Manager that lets you move files around so Restore can find them.


Ahhh then my bad on that lol. Haven't tried to restore obviously just yet haha.


----------



## Sm0kinCamel (Feb 27, 2012)

flashed back to stock last night using Wugs Toolkit, got tired of waiting for the OTA and just manually flashed through TW Recovery. So far I've had a launcher FC, panoramic camera causes gallery FC and sphere camera says "Device not Supported; Nexus 7"....anyone else having any kind of issues?


----------



## ba_hamilton (Jul 15, 2012)

I need a little advise. I've read through this thread and can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. I'm on stock 4.1.2 now. When I try to flash the 4.2 file it errors out on me. I've checked the md5 sum and it is correct. I'm flashing to recovery using a terminal emulator. What step am I overlooking?


----------



## sbello (Jun 15, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> I can't update yet. Stupid leaked 4.2 keyboard is making the update fail. Anyone have the stock keyboard files they can hook me up with?


try restoring it from backup?


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

Does this... 
Erase data? 
Erase "sdcard"? 
Have SU? 
Get flashed with TWRP?

Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Sm0kinCamel said:


> flashed back to stock last night using Wugs Toolkit, got tired of waiting for the OTA and just manually flashed through TW Recovery. So far I've had a launcher FC, panoramic camera causes gallery FC and sphere camera says "Device not Supported; Nexus 7"....anyone else having any kind of issues?


We only have a front camera. Not going to get sphere and panoramic to work properly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

reefster said:


> Does this...
> Erase data?
> Erase "sdcard"?
> Have SU?
> ...


No
No
No
Yes

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winkeye (Jun 15, 2011)

How did you obtain root after installing 4.2? I flashed 3.1.1 superuser, but don't have root.

Edit - flashed SuperSu and now root works.


----------



## joe87lalo (Dec 22, 2011)

I received ota update and I unlocked nexus 7. it erased everything which was expected. Now I am trying to root and install twrp now I can not find developer options to enable USB debugging? An I tripping out or Is something wrong?


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

joe87lalo said:


> I received ota update and I unlocked nexus 7. it erased everything which was expected. Now I am trying to root and install twrp now I can not find developer options to enable USB debugging? An I tripping out or Is something wrong?


Go to " about tablet" click on the build number 10x


----------



## joe87lalo (Dec 22, 2011)

Shiftyshadee said:


> Go to " about tablet" click on the build number 10x


great just bought nexus 7 didn't know I had to do that. Thanks


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

joe87lalo said:


> great just bought nexus 7 didn't know I had to do that. Thanks


It's new in 4.2


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> No
> No
> No
> Yes
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Argent Macleod (Jul 30, 2011)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki http://db.tt/NBNslNT4 just in case you hadn't got it yet.
Re: Mustangs fourth post


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

Argent Macleod said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki http://db.tt/NBNslNT4 just in case you hadn't got it yet.
> Re: Mustangs fourth post


So that's the stock keyboard?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Argent Macleod said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki http://db.tt/NBNslNT4 just in case you hadn't got it yet.
> Re: Mustangs fourth post


I ended up getting impatient and flashed the stock 4.1.2 system.img and then updated and flashed SuperSU.zip to get root back so all is good. Thanks though man I appreciate it.


----------



## dcon87 (Nov 17, 2011)

Anyone else notice quite a bit of lag in the 4.2 build. I notice it especially on the lock screen or when it is changing orientation. Also, is there a way on the stock launcher to disable landscape orientation, i don't use it and would prefer to keep the launcher in portrait. I see there is an auto-rotate option in quick settings however I still want to be able to do landscape in apps, just not on the launcher.


----------



## bhayes444 (May 14, 2012)

dcon87 said:


> Anyone else notice quite a bit of lag in the 4.2 build. I notice it especially on the lock screen or when it is changing orientation. Also, is there a way on the stock launcher to disable landscape orientation, i don't use it and would prefer to keep the launcher in portrait. I see there is an auto-rotate option in quick settings however I still want to be able to do landscape in apps, just not on the launcher.


I haven't seen an option to disable landscape in the launcher only, I'm sure a future ROM will implement this though. I don't really notice much lag in this build compared to 4.1.2, however there is something that bugs me: when waking the device the left side of the lockscreen flashes every time to let you know that you can scroll in that direction for a widget. Whether I have a widget there or not it flashes and it's quite annoying. Also... has anyone that has a GNex on 4.2, as well as an N7, noticed that the screen of animation are different? On the N7 it's a gradual fade and the GNex still retains the good old CRT TV off animation. I flashed both devices from the factory images so it shouldn't be any leftover ROM trickery.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

bhayes444 said:


> I haven't seen an option to disable landscape in the launcher only, I'm sure a future ROM will implement this though. I don't really notice much lag in this build compared to 4.1.2, however there is something that bugs me: when waking the device the left side of the lockscreen flashes every time to let you know that you can scroll in that direction for a widget. Whether I have a widget there or not it flashes and it's quite annoying. Also... has anyone that has a GNex on 4.2 as well as an N7 noticed that the screen off animations are different? On the N7 it's a gradual fade and the GNex still retains the good old CRT TV off animation. I flashed both devices from the factory images so it shouldn't be any leftover ROM trickery.


Yeah I kind of like the fade out screen off personally. Also haven't noticed lag really at all.


----------



## bydh (Apr 9, 2012)

So far so good for me. I side loaded the 4.2 update and really liking new Gmail with pinch to zoom and scale to fit. Honestly, it's the only feature I really care about.

The new shortcuts drop down is gonna take some getting used to.

One small thing for me is that the auto brightness for the screen is really erratic to the point it's unusable. I just keep my tablet at a lower fixed brightness. Anyone else experiencing this?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flb1213 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a question, I recently wiped my N7 using wugs 1.5.5 toolkit, restored factory settings(4.1.2) rerooted my device, got root access back and then got a message for the google update to 4.2? if I update to 4.2 will I again lose root access and have to re root?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

flb1213 said:


> I have a question, I recently wiped my N7 using wugs 1.5.5 toolkit, restored factory settings(4.1.2) rerooted my device, got root access back and then got a message for the google update to 4.2? if I update to 4.2 will I again lose root access and have to re root?


Probably but just use OTA Root Keeper and see if it works. If not just reflash recovery and the supersu.zip and call it good.


----------



## flb1213 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try both. Go Pats!


----------



## flb1213 (Jun 21, 2012)

Well neither method worked back to wigs toolkit and starting over at 4.1.2 what should I do when the 4.2 update promo comes up again? Please help.


----------



## flb1213 (Jun 21, 2012)

Up and rooted now didn't get 4.2 prompt so I guess all is rooted now.


----------



## ranlil (Jan 22, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed that OTG doesn't work? I mean it kinda works its just that the drive contents don't show up. It appears to be mounted though.


----------



## automaddux (Jan 19, 2012)

Question, do I need a computer

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

What about gapps? A little more instructions other than just "flash this" would've helped. So, just flash this file then flash superuser?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DFRRFGGGG (Nov 26, 2012)

I can't update yet.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

There are no gapps. The link was the manual way to flash the update. Its from Google. Just flash it and then I flashed supersu and was all set. You should have an OTA available now though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Just added the 4.2.1 update file to the OP.


----------



## gmurphy (Jun 9, 2011)

I used the manual update posted in op. the 4.2.1 is now nagging. should i take the flash the file in op or is it safe to take the ota.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

gmurphy said:


> I used the manual update posted in op. the 4.2.1 is now nagging. should i take the flash the file in op or is it safe to take the ota.


You can take the OTA if you are stock rooted. Just use voodoo ota root keeper to gain root back after.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> You can take the OTA if you are stock rooted. Just use voodoo ota root keeper to gain root back after.


That's exactly what I did. Worked flawlessly 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

